# Biore Charcoal and Baking Soda Cleansing Micellar Waters



## Dawn (Jan 8, 2019)

There’s nothing more fun than a bold makeup look for the holidays- que the glitter- but removing all those sparkles can really damper the mood. Let Bioré do the hard work with *Charcoal and Baking Soda Cleansing Micellar Waters*- no rubbing or rinsing necessary! Leveraging Japanese technology, these Micellar waters are uniquely designed with a higher concentration of cleansing agents, giving the formula maximum cleansing ability. The waters glide on smoothly, gently remove makeup, dirt, and oil, and leave the skin refreshed _without_ the agitation of traditional makeup removers.

It’s time to #JustTakeItAllOff  with Bioré Cleansing Micellar Waters! Your pores and pillowcase will thank you.
·     *Bioré Baking Soda Cleansing Micellar Water:* in a refreshing blue shade formulated for combination skin, to condition, smooth, and balance the skin.
·     *Bioré Charcoal Cleansing Micellar Water: *in a detoxifying black hue formulated for oily skin, it absorbs excess oil and leaves skin mattified.


















Available for $6.99 each at mass retailers


----------

